# E-boxx - Wahnsinn in Serie



## onlyonepost (25. September 2011)

http://www.nicolai.net/156-0-ION+16+E-BOXX.html
http://www.nicolai.net/158-0-ION+20+E-BOXX.html
















http://www.nicolai.net/156-0-ION+16+E-BOXX.html
http://www.nicolai.net/158-0-ION+20+E-BOXX.html


----------



## Ge!st (25. September 2011)

Ich gehör nicht zu denjenigen die E-Bikes verteufeln - doch noch kann ich selbst gut treten - und sicherlich unterliegen E-Bikes schon durch die Batterie bestimmen Zwängen, aber trotzallem frage ich mich grade, ob es auch etwas eleganter umsetzbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. September 2011)

man muss es nicht verstehen, warum dieser Rahmen nur noch so viel kostet, wie vorher ein Nucleon AM...

Die Preisfindung bei Nicolai erschliesst sich mir nicht.


----------



## dr.juggles (25. September 2011)

optisch einfach gruselig


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> man muss es nicht verstehen, warum dieser Rahmen nur noch so viel kostet, wie vorher ein Nucleon AM...
> 
> Die Preisfindung bei Nicolai erschliesst sich mir nicht.



Nucleon AM ist durch die Integration der Speedhub wesentlich aufwendiger.
Die dafür benötigten Teile müssen bei Nicolai quasi in Kleinserie angefertigt werden.

Das Elektrobike hat ähnlich wie die Pinion-Variante nur die Aufnahmen für die Bosch Standardkomponenten.

lg
Wolfgang 
(demnächst Nucleon Fahrer)


----------



## pratt (26. September 2011)

Ich find das gut. Es kommt für mich noch nicht in Frage (erst wenn meine Kumpels aufrüsten).
So sammelt Nicolai Erfahrung in diesem Segment.
Für Downhillfahrer die keinen Lift auf Ihrer Strecke haben ist das Ding doch optimal.
Selbst Freerider würden ihre Tour in derselben Zeit größer gestalten und sich nicht viel weniger anstrengen, es erweitert einfach den Horizont
Wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, dass dieses E-Bike sehr wuchtig ist.
Eine Version mit einem kleineren Akku würde für die meisten Nutzer reichen, oder?
Aber ich denke Nicolai will beim Einsatzzweck keine Kompromisse machen und hat sofort ein Bike bauen wollen, was direkt alles kann.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. September 2011)

Sie hätten besser einen eigenständigen Rahmen hergestellt.......aber ein Ion, das geht nun wirklich nicht.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich die Ion-Fahrer gerade fühlen..............


----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> ob es auch etwas eleganter umsetzbar ist.



oder besser garnicht ?


----------



## chorge (26. September 2011)

Braucht kein Mensch - und der, der es doch braucht, soll an nen Lift, oder treten lernen!!!


----------



## waldschrad (26. September 2011)

hab ich was ubersehen, 
oder spuckt das motörchen nur 250watt aus??????(ego kit->1200...)
greetz chris


----------



## marco2 (26. September 2011)

Elegant ist was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (26. September 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Sie hätten besser einen eigenständigen Rahmen hergestellt.......aber ein Ion, das geht nun wirklich nicht.
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich die Ion-Fahrer gerade fühlen..............



Für Puristen ist das schon schwer erträglich. Aber wenn alle Scheu verflogen ist, ändert man vielleicht seine Signatur in : Höhenmeter? Tiefenmeter? EGAL !!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. September 2011)

Dann lieber Dein Tandem.....................auf jeden Fall


----------



## Joshua60 (26. September 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Dann lieber Dein Tandem.....................auf jeden Fall


Genau! Wenn ich die richtigen Leute an Bord habe, ist das wie mit eBike. Aber ich kann mich dann mit meinem Akku unterhalten 

Ich glaube, in 10 Jahren fahre ich dann aber ein ...  Ich trau mich gar nicht, es zu schreiben  Schade, dass ich nicht gut im photoshoppen bin...


----------



## Ge!st (26. September 2011)

Ob ein E-Bike in Bereich Mountainbike überhaupt Sinn macht, darüber lässt sich streiten, im Segment Citybike sieht das meiner Ansicht nach schon anders aus, hier ist so ein Teil dann durchaus eine interessante Alternative zum Mofa.


----------



## frfreshman (27. September 2011)

Ich finde es sehr interessant und würde es gerne mal ausprobieren!


----------



## cycophilipp (28. September 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Dann lieber Dein Tandem.....................auf jeden Fall



und den Beifahrer mit nem Tazer schocken, dann haste auch ein eBike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

